# AI report????



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

So how did yall do?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

They are still there as far as I know. I think they plan on staying at least until sunday morning.
-Anthony


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Latest update, Sand Flea pulls out 33 inch rockfish on cut bunker. Wish I was there.
-Anthony


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

You an me both Anthony!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

They invited me to go, but I had reservations on the Morning Star in OC, MD that you have to pay for in advance. It is a great boat and do not regret not going to AI one bit. Doesn't mean I didn't want to go to AI  ?
-Anthony


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

well, as for me and bro, couple of tiny blues, plus one at 16” , quite a few sharks and skates and two ling cod about 8” to 9”. Fished from 3 pm Friday until about 3 pm on sat.

way to go Flea. Why do the good ones show after I go?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Don't worry shaggy, Hat and I didn't get anything else either. Flea brought his good luck charm and it always seems to work. Hat and I talked about borrowing her for awhile to bring us some luck but Flea was being stingy. LOL The weather couldn't of been better. Wind was a good 10 to 15 from southwest. Water was real choppy and turning. Real Fishy type look to it but just wasn't to be. Oh well it was a great time on the water, with good people. Still got that nice 24" and will have pic of it later. Flea will most likely put his monster in the gallery. He is still out there trying to get his elusive drum. Hope he gets it. Tight Lines!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Also Flea's girl caught a StarGazer! First time I have ever seen one in person. Ugly looking thing! Thought it was weird that it was caught that far north but nothing amazes me anymore when it comes to fishing. ANYTHING is possible!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Speaking of StarGazers.*

I tried to get FLF to pet the little booger on the head but on this day there would be no electric floor show at AI...









Though the fishing was slow it was still great to be out on the beach with friends, telling fish stories and smelling fresh Pony poop. ....Tightlines


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*Good time...*

We hit the road to Assateague around 11:00 in the morning, finally getting onto the beach around 2:00 in the afternoon. Shaggy and Hat80 were waiting for us just as we came over the ramp.

We headed over and parked to say hi. Shaggy was getting ready to go to his daughter's birthday party, so he wasn't able to stick around. But Hat80 had Fl Fisherman's vehicle and was going to show us where they'd set up. We followed him a few miles south of the bullpen and set up just to the south of them.

The day was beautiful: slightly overcast skies, a good onshore breeze that was giving a little chop to the surf, cool but not uncomfortable. 

<img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=40367">

Frankly, Julie and I were glad to get out of the car. Buddy, her German shepherd, had developed a severe case of flatulence over the last few days and spent the entire trip making us wish we'd brought gas masks. I had no idea such a cute little critter could produce something so hideous. If pure evil had a smell, that'd be it.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*Continued...*

The guys had caught a 24" striper and several blacktips earlier in the day, and Fl Fisherman said he saw one about four feet long cruising just beyond the curl. On the first few casts, I snapped the line on my new Tica after the dacron shocker got caught up in the guides. I ended up going shockerless, which wasn't too pleasant for my index finger when loading up for the cast with a spinning rod. Guess I'll be buying a Breakaway Cannon soon.

The first fish looked like a small shark at first. Julie started reeling him in, only to find the line had completely buried itself in the wash. _Oh no_, I thought. A big stargazer.

Sure enough, the ugly thing was at the other end of the line. We carefully got him lose and put the lines out to try again. Two dogfish came in in the next few hours, but nothing else.

Buddy, who started off on a longer lead, grabbed one of my bunker heads and sucked it down like candy. He got yelled at, smacked on the nose, and put on a shorter lead. An hour or so later, I saw Julie walk over to talk to the guys. A few minutes later, she was laying on top of Buddy and yelling at him. <I>Herr Schtinkenhund</I> had bagged another bunker and was refusing to give it up. When I walked up he whimpered for help because Julie wouldn't let him grab the fish and wouldn't get off him. And unfortunately, he later refused to eat his dog food because he'd developed a taste for bait.

Around 11:00, I was sitting on the tailgate when I heard one of my clickers peel off a few feet of line. Then the second rod went off. I picked up the first one, figuring the lines had crossed. Nothing. The second one started peeling out again and I picked it up.

There was a heavy weight at the other end that slowly started taking me to the left. I leaned back to make sure the 5/0 circle hook was seated. At that point, whatever was on the other end went dead and was barely moving. I started tugging and after gaining about 20 feet of line, the rod doubled and line started peeling out.

His head wasn't shaking, so I knew it wasn't a drum. It bore down and just swam, then went limp again. "Shark," I told Julie. "Probably a sand tiger or blacktip."

Shows how much I know.

After about five minutes, I had a chunky striper on the sand. At 33" he wasn't really that big, but he was very fat. I bled and dressed him on the sand, then iced him down. I walked him up to the tailgate to put him in the cooler when Buddy lunged up out of the shadows and chomped him on the tail. I wanted to yell at him, but at that point I could only laugh.
<P>
<img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=40368">
<P>
The lines went back out but that was the extent of our luck. The rest of the trip only produced a third dogfish.

That morning Hat80 and Fl Fisherman packed it in. We waited another hour but we had no luck, probably because I couldn't cast for squat because of a bad cut I got on my index finger the night before. The dog had stopped stinking things up, so that was a relief. But he kept eyeing the fish the whole way back and would not quit pestering me until I gave him a piece when I finished dressing it at home the next day.

I'm glad we made the trip and had a good time hanging out with everyone. Hope we can do it again soon.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Sounds like everyone had a great trip. Nice fish Sand Flea. Next time I will try to be there.
-Anthony


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*The fish are just starting to come in..*

Nice fishing guys! Wish I could have joined you!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Nice Fish*

Sand Flea, congrats!!!!

Wish i could catch similar size down at Lynn Haven ... when you said bleed your fish, where excactly do you cut to bleek it?

CrawFish


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Crawfish, I make a small slit where the two gill covers come together under the neck. It's not really necessary with stripers like it is with blues, tuna and sharks, but I wanted this fish to be kept in perfect condition, since a little of it was donated to the cause of sashimi yesteday evening 

Don't worry, you'll get big stripers in Va. Beach. Just give it another month or two.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Sand Flea, thanks for your respond.. i had fun catching them schoolies 2 weeks ago.. this past saturday the weather and tides didn't favor the stripers.. but i manage 2 red drums 19'' and 22''and 2 undersize flounders on cut spots...my first drum every

crawfish..


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

sf do you have a picture of a stargazer, I might have seen one before but not sure!!!! TRIGGER


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sandflea, nice fish,waiting on them to start down here. Hey are yall gonna make it for th Dec 13 shindig in KH?


----------



## youngpadawan (Jul 15, 2003)

*AI*

Frankly, I really wanted to see someone hook into a big old shark. The water looked great for fishing the entire time we were there, but I guess maybe the water was too warm. Ah well, good times were had by all. And the stinky mutt just had another helping of delicious striper 
It was great to meet Hat and FL. I hope we can do it again sometime.
AND...for the record, no "Ms. Flea" or "Flea's girl." As you will soon see, you will all be referring to me as Vader.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL well "Vader" it was good to meet you too. Like always you brought the luck with you so got no problem fishing with the flea and vader again. No you just have to convince him to go out there again. I mean he did pay $70 for the permit which lasts till next october. I think I have at least 3 or 4 trips left out there this year before it gets wild and crazy next year!


----------



## youngpadawan (Jul 15, 2003)

I'll be sure to try and get out there again soon. Next time lets try and get a big group together. I'm sure we'll all do better out there if we pool our efforts.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

I am in. Tell me when, I know how to get there, go straight past the Norfolk exit.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Somebody let me know. I'm only what 3.5-4hrs away.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds good! The more beach we cover the better chances of us hooking up with the fish. Cdog you need to come up for sure. A little P&S get together sounds like the ticket.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Just let me know guys, I'll pay th 70 bucks ta drive out an I'll bring bunker(th dog). He knows better than ta mess with my bait. Would I need a MD license or is th ocean free? Just make sure its not Dec. 13th gonna be in NC fer a P&S gathering there.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

No license required to fish the surf at AI. Guess they figure the $90 ($70 sand pass, $20 annual park pass, but can do a $10 per trip daily for park, don't know when was raised, probably means annual up in cost next year) spent to get out there to fish is enough


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

shaggy: 10 bucks? Isn't that the one-week pass? We only paid five to get in on a one-day pass. And Cdog--you can get a "duck stamp" or yearly federal park pass that's good in all federal parks, including Back Bay in your neck of the woods. Just a thought.

And I forgot to mention the cool thing that topped off the trip: I saw my first bald eagle in the wild on the way home. He was perched on a tree above the marsh about 15 miles outside of Ocean City. Smaller than I thought, but still very cool.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice! yeah the $10 is for a one week pass. Be careful when buying one because they will automatically sell you this when getting one near the weekend. You have to say you only want a daily pass and it is $5.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

> And Cdog--you can get a "duck stamp" or yearly federal park pass that's good in all federal parks, including Back Bay in your neck of the woods. Just a thought.


Good idea, Thanks!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey shaggy you got jokes huh!  It took me a day to realize it but I got it. Next time I do that I might as well keep driving for another 2 hours and I will be in the OBX! LOL


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Guess I just have to spend less (or more) time with Hat, but glad it finally sunk in.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

SF, that is what Fl said he paid, just figured he was right (he did turn right, only too early), I had told him $5 he said he paid $10, I do the annual thing for $20, so daily wasn't my bag. Sorry for the misinformation.


----------

